

Apple's explanation for Developer Website downtime - petenixey

From an Apple Email this morning:<p>Apple Developer Website Update<p>Last Thursday, an intruder attempted to secure personal information of our registered developers from our developer website. Sensitive personal information was encrypted and cannot be accessed, however, we have not been able to rule out the possibility that some developers’ names, mailing addresses, and&#x2F;or email addresses may have been accessed. In the spirit of transparency, we want to inform you of the issue. We took the site down immediately on Thursday and have been working around the clock since then.<p>In order to prevent a security threat like this from happening again, we’re completely overhauling our developer systems, updating our server software, and rebuilding our entire database. We apologize for the significant inconvenience that our downtime has caused you and we expect to have the developer website up again soon.
======
Mustafabei
Isn't this the same explanation publicized yesterday?

[http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/21/apple-confirms-that-the-
dev...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/21/apple-confirms-that-the-dev-center-
has-potentially-been-breached-by-hackers/)

Word is out that it was caused by some Turkish curious guy who claims that he
did not intend to "hack"

[http://www.engadget.com/2013/07/22/turkish-researcher-
apple-...](http://www.engadget.com/2013/07/22/turkish-researcher-apple-hack/)

